

Wronged customers prefer apologies to cash - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/09/people_are_suckers.cfm

======
DanielStraight
"People are suckers" because there are things they care about more than money?
That's probably the stupidest conclusion I've ever read in my life.

